# Divine Hope Reformed Bible Seminary opens second branch



## mvdm (Oct 21, 2013)

The Lord has opened the door for Divine Hope to now start classes in the maximum security prison in Michigan City, Indiana. You can read about it on the seminary website:

http://www.divinehopeseminary.org/


----------

